# Bees wax question....



## gallerygirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright, I want to make lip balms....I was going to order bees wax from one of the suppliers and wondered....other than the obvious reason - that the little bees wax beads that these companies sell (they are small and melt quickly) different than the block of 100% bees wax I have?  Can I use my block?? k


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 24, 2008)

All I can say is "I HOPE NOT!" because the block I bought from Michael's Crafts was bought to make lip balm!!!  :shock: 

I'll wait for an answer from a "professional" with you...........

 :roll:


----------



## PhillipJ (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought a block of bees wax and used some in lip balm and it turned out great.  In hind sight, I wish I had got the beads because it was hard to chip the wax off the block.  I think I used a screwdriver and a hammer.

  Ended up buying a dedicated potatoe peeler to see if it works for shaving the block.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a "dedicated" cheese grater, using the smaller of the two 'general' grates they usually have, and the beeswax drops off in little round pieces almost just like those (higher priced?) beads.  I don't even cut anything off the 1lb. block, just grate...... :wink: 

Depending on how much you need (I was only needing a 1Tbs.), the veggie peeler might work better if you need larger amounts. It would probably leave less waste.

I was going to post this earlier, but I forgot and I was tired.....sorry.
I do hope it was helpful information.....


----------



## Becky (Feb 24, 2008)

I buy the beads these days, even if they do cost a little extra, simply for ease of use. It didn't take long at all for me to be over trying to carve what I needed off a block of beeswax!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 24, 2008)

I use the blocks of beeswax from a bee keeper, I use a potato peeler too.


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I had already thought it would be a bite to grate up the block, but don't want to waste this block.  Thanks for all the responses everyone! k


----------



## Scotsoap (Feb 25, 2008)

Alternatively you could melt the whole block and pour it out onto greaseproof paper and spread it thin like tempering chocolate, then when its set it will all crumble up easily and then you can store it in a jar or bag etc. and voila you have you wax ready to weigh and use


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

you can use the block, but its easier to just use the beads...


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

Shannon darling where you been?? LOL I use the pellets and there is no difference between the two except the pellets are quicker.


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 25, 2008)

scotsoap, that is brilliant!  Will do that this weekend.  k


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 25, 2008)

I am under the impression there are different "grades" of beeswax - cosmetic and candle grades included -- wonder about this for balms and things that go onto the skin 

hmm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Shannon darling where you been?? LOL I use the pellets and there is no difference between the two except the pellets are quicker.



Hey my pepper! School and work has been kicking my butt! and then i went into "dont want to soap" mold.. but i am making my way back :wink:  good to see you!
Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 26, 2008)

OOps yeah sorry for the highjack! Missed ya shannon!


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

I had to take a hammer and a chisel to my 1lb block of beeswax so i think using beads would be much easier...although i didnt even think to use a grater!! I will try that next time i make a soap!!


great idea!!

that block is HARD HARD HAAAAAAAAAAAAARD


i could probably use it as a weapon if it came down to it...seriously!

IanT


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 16, 2008)

I melt mine and put them in one of those ice cube trays that give long and narrow cubes.  You know, the kind that fit in a water bottle.  Then you can break off pieces easily.  I've never heard of a difference in cosmetic and candle beeswax.  Is there such a thing?


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

i like that ice cube tray idea! i ruined a bowl and my cheese grater trying to grate down my 1lb block...my poor kitchen utensils  :cry:


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's the kind of tray I used


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

it beats taking my chisel to the brick...literally...i had to pound and chisel it until i broke off a usable amount...


----------



## Deb (Jan 8, 2010)

I get mine from teh beekeeper...and pour it into plastic or wax cups from the dollar store. I do like the idea of hte long icecube molds though. I'll have to see if I can get one.


----------



## kylea88 (Jan 18, 2010)

*beeswax beads*

I have been making beeswax candles for about 10 years now and when I need the beeswax beads I just light a votive or candle and hold it close to cold cookie sheet and when it drips onto the cold teflon it is a bead and then i just keep dripping more till i have a bunch on the paper.....or i use a heat gun on my blocks.....i get my wax only from thewaxworks on ebay, Don Page, this man has the best wax anywhere and it is pure.....but that is how the pellets, or beads are made is by hot wax soy or beeswax dripped onto a cold surface, but you have to drip close to the surface or it will splat flat, lol.....i hope this helps ya.....


----------

